# Wolf and Sphinx....and probly the rest of them too



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

....or wolfy for short


*he's a shoulder rat.....*



















*.....who loves to cuddle his mama.....*










*....and is an aspiring RoDentist.....*










*....with a kick butt play/daytime cage....*










he loves that turtle in the bottom left corner....i caught him sleeping on it today


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: Introducing: JellyBean's Little Wolf Boy....*

aww he's so cute! but i've been gone from the forums for a bit and i think i missed his story. is this jellybean's son? when was she pregnant? i guess i really missed a lot...


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: Introducing: JellyBean's Little Wolf Boy....*

here are the threads in order from oldest to newest that deal with her and the babies

http://www.ratforum.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=2742.html

http://www.ratforum.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=2934.html

http://www.ratforum.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=3041.html

http://www.ratforum.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=3032.html


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Introducing: JellyBean's Little Wolf Boy....*

He's tiny. I would give him bedding though, fleece, aspen shavings, carefresh for the delicate skin on his feet, and to absorb any urine, etc


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: Introducing: JellyBean's Little Wolf Boy....*

oh thats not his cage, that was just for the first few days that he was alone, so he could play in the daytime when humans were around to watch him....theres a thread in the health forum that is his on going suggestion/ update thread...... click here.... he has fleece bits in his cage as well as toilet paper....just until tomarrow when i can cash the pay check im getting today...then i'll go buy bedding as well as a new bigger cage for the two older boys.


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Introducing: JellyBean's Little Wolf Boy....*

awww he's sooooo cute!!!


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: Introducing: JellyBean's Little Wolf Boy....*

his brother came to be with us yesterday....so he has a little playmate his own size (they thought his brother was a sister until his balls dropped a few days ago). his story is the last update post that i added to "wolfy's thread" in the health forum.

Sphinx is a lot wiggly (like all babes when its picture time) so i'll try my hardest to get some good pictures.


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

*Wolf and Sphinx at play.....and sleep*

more pictures!!!!


*Sphinxy loves Wolfy*









*Wheres My Brother?*









*I Found BLANKIES and FUZZIES!!!*









*Whats In Your Ear???*









*You're A Comfy Pillow*









*Ack, Get Off Me*


----------



## lizzydeztic (Mar 15, 2007)

AWWWW the "what's that in your ear" picture is so sweet!


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

So you got some of the other babies back? Hows the mom doing?


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

Aw, they're so cute together!


----------

